# pointing vs. flushing dogs



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

What style of dog do you prefer for upland game, a pointing dog or a flushing dog? Compare and contrast their hunting styles and how they match to your own.

In my somewhat limited experience of upland game hunting I have hunted behind both pointing dogs (Brittany) and flushing dogs (Springer). I liked them both.

The Brittany seemed more stylish, and the Springer seemed more eager to bust the brush.

The Brit ranged further, and allowed us more time to prepare for the shot, perhaps a bit more of aleisurely experience. The Springer experience was a bit more demanding of constant attention to the action.

I think I might like the Springer a bit better, but both were a lot of fun.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Oops, I just realized I started a similar thread a while back. Sorry for doubling up like that.


----------

